# Sportster Home Antenna Extension



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

I had been able to use my sportster home cradle by putting the antenna on the inside of a west facing window. I recently replaced my windows with double pane low-e replacement windows. As a result the indoor antenna no longer works. I have the perfect place for the antenna outside, but I need to find an antenna extension cable. The owners manual suggests that such extensions exist, but I have been looking for one on line and have not found one.

Anyone know where I can order one - are they universal?

Thanks,


----------

